# Wer geht zur SPS/IPC/DRIVES 2008??



## Cerberus (12 August 2008)

Hi!

Wer von euch geht zur SPS/IPC/DRIVES 2008??

Will auf alle Fälle zwei der drei Tage dort sein, aber bin noch unschlüssig, ob die ersten oder letzten zwei. Wie macht ihr das??

Gruß Cerberus


----------



## Perfektionist (12 August 2008)

schreibste noch das Datum dazu, damit ich jetzt nicht extra googeln muss?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 August 2008)

Wenn nix dazwischenkommt bin ich dabei..... und zwar die ersten 2 Tage.......


----------



## Rainer Hönle (12 August 2008)

25.11.-27.11.2008, wieder mit SPS-Forumsfrühstück am Stand 7-149 ;-)
Ach ja, ich bin alle drei Tage da.


----------



## Cerberus (12 August 2008)

@ Rainer

Danke für das Datum! Habs verpennt es gleich mit rein zu nehmen.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (12 August 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> 25.11.-27.11.2008, wieder mit SPS-Forumsfrühstück am Stand 7-149 ;-)
> Ach ja, ich bin alle drei Tage da.


 

... und vergiss nicht diesmal ne Standparty anzumelden.... sonst kommt wieder so ein Hilfssheriff.........


----------



## Perfektionist (12 August 2008)

und Ort ist Nürnberg (hoffe ich doch?). Hmmm, ab 3.11. hab ich Produktionsbeginn, wenn sich nichts verschiebt ... könnte sein, dass ich bis dahin (zur Messe) Zeit habe - muss ich dann aber kurzfristig entscheiden


----------



## Cerberus (12 August 2008)

Ja der Ort ist wieder Nürnberg.

Nähere Informationen findet ihr auch unter http://www.mesago.de/de/SPS/main.htm?rw=1


----------



## seeba (12 August 2008)

Bin auch wieder da, aber an welchem Tag kann ich nicht sagen.


----------



## Sockenralf (12 August 2008)

Hallo,

ich werd wieder am ersten Tag dort sein.


Wer kommt denn alles im legendären Forums-Shirt?



MfG


----------



## Question_mark (12 August 2008)

*Ich werde da sein ...*

Hallo,



			
				Sockenralf schrieb:
			
		

> Wer kommt denn alles im legendären Forums-Shirt?


Also ich komme nicht (und schon gar nicht im augenkrebserzeugenden Forum T-Shirt), werde aber trotzdem die Messe besuchen. Ist im Terminkalender eingeplant. Ich hoffe nur, dass der Kollege aus dem Süden von BW mir wie versprochen ein Zimmer mitreserviert hat, sonst  :sw4: 

Gruß

Question_mark


----------



## Rainer Hönle (8 Oktober 2008)

Nachdem die Messe immer näher rückt, hole ich diesen Faden mal wieder aus der Tiefe nach oben ... (dieser Satz würde sogar bei Anschnur durchgehen ;-))


----------



## ron (8 Oktober 2008)

Hi,

bin alle drei Tage auf der Messe, Standdienst :?
Gruß

Ron


----------



## s.leuschke (9 Oktober 2008)

Kann man T-Shirts kaufen ??


----------



## Friedrich-Alexander (10 Oktober 2008)

*ron hat Standdienst*

Hi ron,

auf welchem Stand musst Du dienen? Habt Ihr was g´scheits? Rentiert sich´s, daß man mal vorbeischaut?

Gruß FA


----------



## ron (11 Oktober 2008)

Hi,

bin Halle 9 Stand 117.

Ist die frage was du suchst? Haben z.B. ein eigenes Visualisierungssystem, ansonsten kann man bei uns zum Großteil Dienstleistung kaufen. 
Ich werde dort im Bereich der Validierung und Qualifizierung was erzählen. Wenn ichs noch schaffe werde ich auch noch eine kleine Anlagensimulation vorbereiten, wie man z.B. vor Inbetriebnahme ohne Anlage die Steuerung und Visualisierung testen kann.
Also würde mich freuen wenn ich mal jemanden hier treffen würde.
Gruß

Ron


----------



## MW (11 Oktober 2008)

ron schrieb:


> Halle 9 Stand 117.



hättest ruhig noch den Firmennamen dazuschreiben können

Müsste doch Konplan sein oder ??


----------



## WernerS (13 Oktober 2008)

Ja, auch uns kann man auf der Messe finden: Halle 10, Stand 10-420.
Für Forumsmitglieder (kein T-Shirt notwendig!) gibt's wahlweise auch ein Täschen mit Kaffe oder Sekt.
Bezüglich Catering hat unser Werbefritze "HotDog"  vorgeschlagen.
Ist aber noch nicht endgültig entschieden.


----------



## Kieler (14 Oktober 2008)

*Messe*

Ja, ich werde auch dieses Jahr wie 2 Tage auf die Messe gehen. Obwohl es von Kiel ein ganz schöner Ritt ist. Werde wohl gleich zum Wochenanfang hinfahren.

Kieler


----------



## stricky (5 November 2008)

ich werde es auch versuchen, obwohl ich zu der zeit wahrscheinlich ne inbetriebnahme in at habe ... war die letzten jahre immer da ( meistens mi und do )

die standpartys am mi sind echt geil  ....


----------



## maxi (7 November 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> 25.11.-27.11.2008, wieder mit SPS-Forumsfrühstück am Stand 7-149 ;-)
> Ach ja, ich bin alle drei Tage da.


 
Hallo Rainer,

bekomme ich auch bitte eine Einladung, bzw. Zwei.
Ich schicke dir eine Email mit meiner Frimenadresse.

Grüsse


----------



## plc_tippser (14 November 2008)

Dieses Jahr schaffe ich es auch  :s1:

Schwerpunkt für mich wird Antriebstechnik sein, wenn dann noch Luft ist werde ich evt. auch mal sehen lassen.

Gruß, pt


----------



## kolbendosierer (14 November 2008)

Ja ich habe gestern erfahren, das es bei mir nicht klappt :-(

Bis nächstes Jahr und allen viel Spaß :sm23:

So long


----------



## Rainer Hönle (14 November 2008)

kolbendosierer schrieb:


> Ja ich habe gestern erfahren, das es bei mir nicht klappt :-(
> 
> Bis nächstes Jahr und allen viel Spaß :sm23:
> 
> So long



Also eine Reise auf der AIDAbella und die SPS-Messe in einem Jahr wäre ja wie wenn Weihnachten und Ostern zusammenfallen. Kommst Du dafür zu Forumstreffen 2009? Der Termin steht ja schon fest.


----------



## kolbendosierer (15 November 2008)

Tja,

am mir liegt's ja nicht. Immer die Chef's eben.

Habe gar nicht gewusst, das es soviele SPS'n auf sonem Dampfer gibt.

Robert


----------



## Maxl (15 November 2008)

So, ich habe zwar bei der Umfrage noch gemeint, dass ich zur Messe kommen werde. Da ich aber sowohl am 26. als auch am 27. eine Klausur schreibe, ist auch der Messebesuch am 25. vom Kalender gestrichen!
Ich hoffe mal, dass ich es nächstes Jahr wieder schaffen werde.

mfg Maxl


----------



## Safety (15 November 2008)

Hallo,
ja ich bzw. wir werden auch da sein.
Halle 8 Stand 202


----------



## Lipperlandstern (18 November 2008)

> Wir freuen uns auf Sie!​ Viele Grüße aus Schwäbisch  Gmünd​ .........................
> PS: Erfrischen Sie sich an unserem Messestand mit einem frischen, knackigen Apfel oder einem Glas Apfelsaft aus unserer Heimatregion. Sie sind herzlich eingeladen.




Das stand heute in der Einladung von DELTALOGIC.....


Ja , Hallo........ gibt es kein Tannenzäpfle mehr ??????????????????


----------



## vierlagig (18 November 2008)

das find ich mal ne gesunde und richtungsweisende kampagne ... 

achso: falls es irgendjemand schafft, seinen arzt zu "überreden", dass er mich krankschreibt, wäre ich auch dabei, so bekomm ich den dienstreise antrag (verständlicherweise) nicht mehr durch


----------



## Rainer Hönle (18 November 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Das stand heute in der Einladung von DELTALOGIC.....
> 
> 
> Ja , Hallo........ gibt es kein Tannenzäpfle mehr ??????????????????


Also Axel, letztes Mal hast Du schon ein (oder viele) Gruibinger angeboten bekommen. Und das Bier schmeckt deutlich 
besser als das Tannenzäpfle. Und davon habe ich schon für ausgewählte Besucher einen kleinen Vorrat besorgt.


----------



## maxi (21 November 2008)

So, ich werd am Donnerstag mit einen Kollegen zur Messe kommen.

Wo gibt es den die tollsten nützlichen Werbegeschenke? :O)


Wer wird den Donnerstag auch dort sein?

Habe mir Pepperl und Fuchs, Sick, Deltalogic, Lauer HMI und IFM vorgenommen zu besichtigen. 
Ist wer von euch bei deisen Firmen (Ausser Datalogic natürlich) und auch bei der Messe?

Grüsse


----------



## maxi (21 November 2008)

Safety schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ja ich bzw. wir werden auch da sein.
> Halle 8 Stand 202


 

Huhu, ich kucke vielleicht mal vorbei.


----------



## Perfektionist (21 November 2008)

so, mein Messebesuch steht nun Dienstag im Kalender vom Chef - mit Chef zusammen ...


----------



## MW (21 November 2008)

Ich werd am Mittwoch nach Nürnberg kommen, 

vorrausgesetzt die Deutsche Bimmelbahn findet, ausnahmsweise pünktlich, den Weg dahin


----------



## edison (21 November 2008)

MW schrieb:


> vorrausgesetzt die Deutsche Bimmelbahn findet, ausnahmsweise pünktlich, den Weg dahin


lol
ich hoffe, das bis Donnerstag die richtigen Reifen auf dem ICE sind - bin also am Donnerstag in Nürnberg


----------



## MW (21 November 2008)

edison schrieb:


> lol
> ich hoffe, das bis Donnerstag die richtigen Reifen auf dem ICE sind - bin also am Donnerstag in Nürnberg



ich muss leider mit nem IC fahren, auf der Strecke Berlin - Nürnberg fahren scheinbar zur Zeit gar keine ICE´s  . Könnt ja Richtig lustig werden, zumal nicht mal Sitzplatzreservierungen in den IC´s möglich sind.


----------



## Eliza (21 November 2008)

Na mal gucken mit was ihr da hinfahrt:

http://www.spiegel.de/reise/aktuell/0,1518,591620,00.html

ich kann wegen ibn leider nicht kommen.....


----------



## Cerberus (21 November 2008)

Ich dachte eigtl noch bis vor eienr Woche, dass ich auch komme. Aber leider sind nun kurzfristige Termine dazwischen gekommen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (21 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> Wo gibt es den die tollsten nützlichen Werbegeschenke? :O)


Ist das dein erklärtes Messeziel? Dann vergiss den Trolli nicht mitzunehmen. Da fällt es dann nicht so auf


----------



## MeTh (22 November 2008)

Bin zum ersten mal auch dabei.

Bis Dienstag MeTh.


----------



## wincc (22 November 2008)

Bin dabei   ....... Dienstag


----------



## peter(R) (23 November 2008)

Hatte mich schon sehr darauf gefreut mal einige von Euch kennen zu lernen aber leider ...    Montag 11:00  Aeroflot nach Moskau für 3 Wochen :sb2:

peter(R)


----------



## Rainer Hönle (23 November 2008)

@Markus:
Wenn Du noch diese allseits beliebten Polos hast (und loswerden möchtest), kannst Du diese gerne wieder bei uns auf dem Stand deponieren.


----------



## Klaus.Ka (23 November 2008)

ich werd auch am mi das erste mal vorbei schauen
ist nur ein katzensprung nach nürnberg


----------



## Perfektionist (24 November 2008)

*was ist das nun schon wieder?*

z.B. 3S markiert, auf Merkliste gesetzt und Download Selektionsergebnis ...

und was kommt? die komplette Liste 

Davon mal abgesehen: haben die nur so einen mickrigen Server, oder sind die Anfragen tatsächlich so massiv, dass der heute in den Knien hängt?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 November 2008)

wow.. 58 Forumsteilnehmer sind auf der Messe..... das wird aber ein ganz schönes Gedränge auf Rainer seinem Stand   


Was ist den offizeller Forumstreff ??????


----------



## Lipperlandstern (24 November 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> z.B. 3S markiert, auf Merkliste gesetzt und Download Selektionsergebnis ...
> 
> und was kommt? die komplette Liste
> 
> Davon mal abgesehen: haben die nur so einen mickrigen Server, oder sind die Anfragen tatsächlich so massiv, dass der heute in den Knien hängt?


 
Ich hab gerade die gesamte Ausstellerliste runtergeladen. Die ist im Excel-Format und kann prima durchsucht werden


----------



## Perfektionist (24 November 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> Ich hab gerade die gesamte Ausstellerliste runtergeladen. Die ist im Excel-Format und kann prima durchsucht werden


ja, genauso mach ich das jetzt auch, aber ich dachte halt, das könnte ja auch spontan mit den Klickboxen im Web-Formular zu erledigen sein. Aber hat (zumindest bei mir) nicht so funktioniert, wie ich es erwartet habe


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen: haben die nur so einen mickrigen Server, oder sind die Anfragen tatsächlich so massiv, dass der heute in den Knien hängt?


 
Also wenn der in den Knien hängt, dann aber echt brutalst massiv. Habe gerade versucht mir die Hallenpläne anzuschauen. Das dauert ja ewig!!


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> Davon mal abgesehen: haben die nur so einen mickrigen Server, oder sind die Anfragen tatsächlich so massiv, dass der heute in den Knien hängt?


 
Der hängt definitiv in den Knien. Hab grad folgendes gefunden:


----------



## maxi (24 November 2008)

Wo gibt es den die dicksten Werbegeschenke ?

*spass*


----------



## Cerberus (24 November 2008)

Die bekommst du doch gar nicht durch die Türen der Messehallen! *ROFL*


----------



## maxi (24 November 2008)

So stände will ich gar ned.

Finde die Messestände in Nürnberg ganzschön Fad.
Ihr müsst auch mal die Automobilmesse in Frankfurt oder Paris ansehen.


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> So stände will ich gar ned.
> 
> Finde die Messestände in Nürnberg ganzschön Fad.
> Ihr müsst auch mal die Automobilmesse in Frankfurt oder Paris ansehen.


Die stehen in reziproker Relation zur vermittelten Info. Und wegen was gehst Du auf die Messe? Wegen den schönen Ständen und der "schönen" Paris oder weil Du Infos willst? 
Aber keine Angst, die Automobilmessen werden jetzt sowieso ruhiger.


----------



## Klaus.Ka (24 November 2008)

maxi schrieb:


> So stände will ich gar ned.
> Finde die Messestände in Nürnberg ganzschön Fad.


 
warum gehst du dann hin? 



Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> Aber keine Angst, die Automobilmessen werden jetzt sowieso ruhiger.


 
denke mal im frühjahr 2009 hats sich wieder weitgehend beruhigt....


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 November 2008)

Klaus.Ka schrieb:


> denke mal im frühjahr 2009 hats sich wieder weitgehend beruhigt....


:?: Hat sich die Ruhe beruhigt :?:


----------



## Rainer Hönle (24 November 2008)

So, ich gehe jetzt meine Sachen packen damit ich morgen früh gleich die Brezeln für das Forumsfrühstück besorgen und danach sofort durchstarten kann. 
Ich hoffe, dass ich neben den alten Bekannten auch viele Neue aus dem SPS-Forum kennenlernen werde. Deshalb meine Bitte: sagt mir auch euren Benutzernamen aus dem Forum.


----------



## Klaus.Ka (25 November 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> :?: Hat sich die Ruhe beruhigt :?:


 
klasse kommentar  *kopf schüttel*
ich denke jeder weiß was gemeint war...


----------



## Perfektionist (26 November 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> ...
> Ich hoffe, dass ich neben den alten Bekannten auch viele Neue aus dem SPS-Forum kennenlernen werde. Deshalb meine Bitte: sagt mir auch euren Benutzernamen aus dem Forum.


Hallo Rainer,

leider hat es gestern tatsächlich gerade mal für einen Händedruck im Vorbeigehen gereicht (während mein Chef Zigarettenpause hatte und ich nach Bosch Rexroth gesucht habe). Und nach Rexroth konnte ich meinen Häuptling nicht mehr bewegen, Alternativen zur CP5512 zu begutachten 

War aber ganz schön was los auf Deinem Stand! Wünsche Dir weiterhin für den Rest der Messe so einen Ansturm :-D

LG


----------



## IBFS (26 November 2008)

Rainer Hönle schrieb:


> So, ich gehe jetzt meine Sachen packen damit ich morgen früh gleich die Brezeln für das Forumsfrühstück besorgen und danach sofort durchstarten kann.
> Ich hoffe, dass ich neben den alten Bekannten auch viele Neue aus dem SPS-Forum kennenlernen werde. Deshalb meine Bitte: sagt mir auch euren Benutzernamen aus dem Forum.


 
Hy Rainer, 

schön das ich wenigsten dich heute am Stand angetroffen habe und das
wir ein wenig Zeit zum reden hatten - während du deine "Girlies" dirigiert hast. 
Hoffentlich waren noch ein paar andere Forumianer da. 
Meine Kinder haben sich übrigens sehr über die Kalender gefreut.

[[[Wozu braucht ein Programmierer Äpfel, wo es doch COLA gibt]]]*ROFL*

Grüße

IBFS


----------



## MW (27 November 2008)

So, ich bin auch grad wieder aus Nürnberg zurück.

War wieder sehr schön und auch lehrreich(für mich zumindest)

Aber eine Frage stellt sich mir jedes Jahr wieder:
Was wollen die "Jäger & Sammler" unter den Messebesuchern mit diesen gelben Schaumstoffstangen anfangen ????


@ Rainer:
Den Deltalogic Stand zu besuchen hab ich leider nicht geschaft  bzw. nur ganz kurz vorbei geschaut, da warst du allerdings auch grad nicht da.


----------



## Perfektionist (27 November 2008)

MW schrieb:


> ...Was wollen die "Jäger & Sammler" unter den Messebesuchern mit diesen gelben Schaumstoffstangen anfangen ????
> ...


es handelt sich um Schwimmnudeln 

http://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Schwimmhilfe
dort direkt unter der Unterschrift "Arten von Schwimmhilfen" im Bild zu sehen.

EDIT: in der Englischen Wikipedia gibt es den folgenden Artikel:
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pool_noodle

und nein, nein! ich bin nur mit einem Katalog mehr aus der Messe rausmarschiert, als ich mit hinein gebracht habe ...


----------



## maxi (27 November 2008)

Ich schaffe es nicht mehr :O(.
Helfe einen Kollegen bei einen Mega Angebot.

Dabei hätte ich mir dirngend einige Sachen ansehen müssen.


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 November 2008)

MW schrieb:


> Aber eine Frage stellt sich mir jedes Jahr wieder:
> Was wollen die "Jäger & Sammler" unter den Messebesuchern mit diesen gelben Schaumstoffstangen anfangen ????



Hallo,
die Schaumstoffstangen werden neben die pilzschen 
Fahrradwimpel (seit mindestens 10 Jahren kommt immer 
wieder einer dazu) in den Keller gestellt, stauben lang-
sam ein und werden beim nächsten Umzug entsorgt.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (27 November 2008)

Gerhard Bäurle schrieb:


> Hallo,
> die Schaumstoffstangen werden neben die pilzschen
> Fahrradwimpel (seit mindestens 10 Jahren kommt immer
> wieder einer dazu) in den Keller gestellt, stauben lang-
> sam ein und werden beim nächsten Umzug entsorgt.


 

In Bielefeld fährt auf jeden Fall ein Kinderfahrad mit diesem Pilz-Fähnchen rum  ... und zwar das der Nichte meiner Freundin 

aber im Grunde hast du echt.... diese gadgets sind die reinste Verschwendung.... Bei DCC hab ich nen 4GB USB-Stick bekommen. Das dann schon etwas brauchbarer.....


----------



## Gerhard Bäurle (27 November 2008)

Lipperlandstern schrieb:


> aber im Grunde hast du echt.... diese gadgets sind die reinste Verschwendung.... Bei DCC hab ich nen 4GB USB-Stick bekommen. Das dann schon etwas brauchbarer.....



Ja, ein paar Nascherein für den Junior und ein USB-Stick für 
den Papa, das finde ich auch OK :-D.



maxi schrieb:


> Ich schaffe es nicht mehr :O(.



Hallo maxi
Schade, wo Du doch den extra großen Trolli organisiert hast. 

Aber mal unter uns, richtige Geschenke trägt man nicht selbst
nach Hause, die kommen per Paket (oder Spedition).


----------



## Markus (27 November 2008)

ich konnte leider nicht alle drei tage wie geplant, bin erst am dienstag abend gekommen (wengisten noch rechtzeitig zur standparty), musste arbeiten. heute musste ich auch wieder arbeiten, schade. vielleicht klappt es im nächsten jahr wieder.

ein tag ist einfach zu wenig, alle drei sind schon geil...


----------



## gingele (28 November 2008)

Seit gestern bin ich wieder von der Messe daheim und es waren wieder drei interessante aber auch lustige Tage.

Einen großen Dank an das Deltalogic-Team für die Verpflegung und jährliche Anlaufstelle der Messe.

Wie letztes Jahr gings am Dienstagabend bei B&R richtig ab, wieder mal mit verherrenden Folgen die Firmenintern bleiben sollten (Markus & Joe) . 
Axel was war eigentlich mit dir los und wie gehts dir so nach der Messe wir haben uns alle große Sorgen gemacht. 

Ich habs dem Markus schon Dienstagabend gesagt, nach Ballermann und Fasnet (Fasching, Karneval...) ist die Messe das geilste im Jahr .


----------



## Perfektionist (28 November 2008)

gingele schrieb:


> ...
> Ich habs dem Markus schon Dienstagabend gesagt, nach Ballermann und Fasnet (Fasching, Karneval...) ist die Messe das geilste im Jahr .


ist davor oder dazwischen nicht noch irgendwo das Forumstreffen einzuordnen? ROFLMAO:


----------



## Royal_TS (28 November 2008)

fand die 2 Tage auf der Messe auch klasse.

Auf dem Deltalogic Stand war ich auch mal kurz um mal nach der Verfügbarkeit vom tixi Alarm Modem Ethernet zu fragen wo ich sehnlichst drauf warte  aber scheinbar dauert das ja noch ne Weile :<

mfg


----------



## gingele (28 November 2008)

Da ich noch nie beim Forumstreffen war (letztes Jahr kurz auf ein Pils, aber das zählt eigentlich nicht), kann ich das nicht beurteilen. Vielleicht schaff ich es ja im Mai (wär ja nur 200 Meter von mir weg) dann weiß ich mehr.


----------



## Lipperlandstern (28 November 2008)

gingele schrieb:


> ........verherrenden Folgen die Firmenintern bleiben sollten (Markus & Joe) .
> Axel was war eigentlich mit dir los und wie gehts dir so nach der Messe wir haben uns alle große Sorgen gemacht.


 
Naja...... mir ging es ähnlich wie Joe nur das ich nen Autoschlüssel hatte ROFLMAO.....

.... wie war es denn im Hotel ????


----------



## gingele (28 November 2008)

Naja das Hotel war nicht so prickelnd, speziell die erste Nacht (in meinem Zimmer). Vielleicht hat dir das der Markus ja schon erzählt . Aber die Party war Geil oder!?


----------



## Lipperlandstern (29 November 2008)

gingele schrieb:


> Naja das Hotel war nicht so prickelnd, speziell die erste Nacht (in meinem Zimmer). Vielleicht hat dir das der Markus ja schon erzählt . Aber die Party war Geil oder!?


 

Ja, das mit dem Zimmer wurde berichtet..... und du hast recht... Die Party war echt klasse... Nächstes Jahr verwsuche ich es auf jeden Fall wieder.....


----------

